# Ariens belt confusion



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello
I have an Ariens 924032 - 008001 ST 724 purchased on Sept 7, 1977.

I went to the http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf

If you look on page 21, part 9 belt is 72108 for that year blower and model number. * see attachment for page 21*

In my book(owner's manual 24324C) it says part 9 belt is 72083, same as page 31 of http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM%2024000.pdf *see attachment for page 31*

That said, is my machine part 1977 & 1978 on the blower side??? The small belt for the tractor is okay as 72098. And I do have an old bill for a 72108 as a replacement belt. *But I now wonder if it was the wrong belt from the beginning or my book has a print error or apache does?*
Any thoughts......Thanks
ron3033


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

There's only a 1/2 inch difference between the 2 so just a matter of adjustment at that point.

72083 = 1/2 X 36"
72108 = 1/2 X 36.5"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm coming up with the 72108 or 07210800 on the Ariens parts site with that serial number.

If that's the right serial number that should be the very first machine built after some update as 008000 is the cut off.
Might be the other site has the two belts listed because they don't break it down by serial number ??

Genuine OEM Ariens Parts - Ariens Part Store


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks 72108 is large belt and 72098 is small belt by all I looked at too. I guess my book did not get corrected.
Any suggestions as to genuine Ariens or aftermarket belt brands? I often remember people saying Gates belt were very good?

Thanks 
ron3033


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the gates belts and have had no problems. I usually have to order it in (over the phone) and Oreilly will have it same day or next.

Gates PoweRated 6836 - FHP V-Belt | O'Reilly Auto Parts

72108 REPLACEMENT ARIENS/GRAVELY BELT

and you can try Ebay too. - > 72108 belt | eBay


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I use the gates belts and have had no problems. I usually have to order it in (over the phone) and Oreilly will have it same day or next.
> 
> Gates PoweRated 6836 - FHP V-Belt | O'Reilly Auto Parts
> 
> ...


Thank You
I live in Canada, but in a border community to the USA. No O'Reilly there but Nappa and Advanced Auto. Also auto parts dealers here would have them too. We have to determine cost as it is often cheaper to buy many things in Canada, sometimes cheaper before even considering exchange rates on currencies. I will look into it.
Happy New Year
ron3033


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

ron3033 said:


> Thank You
> I live in Canada, but in a border community to the USA. No O'Reilly there but Nappa and Advanced Auto. Also auto parts dealers here would have them too. We have to determine cost as it is often cheaper to buy many things in Canada, sometimes cheaper before even considering exchange rates on currencies. I will look into it.
> Happy New Year
> ron3033


An automotive V-belt will not last on a snowblower. You have to get the W series.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you Coby, good info and good read.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

A W belt is made to flex both directions so it can go around tentioners and idlers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ron3033 said:


> Thank You
> I live in Canada, but in a border community to the USA. No O'Reilly there but Nappa and Advanced Auto. Also auto parts dealers here would have them too. We have to determine cost as it is often cheaper to buy many things in Canada, sometimes cheaper before even considering exchange rates on currencies. I will look into it.
> Happy New Year
> ron3033



That is a very good reason for you to add your location to your profile so I don't waste a lot of time supplying links in the US that aren't of any use to you. :wacko:


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

ron3033 said:


> Thanks 72108 is large belt and 72098 is small belt by all I looked at too. I guess my book did not get corrected.
> Any suggestions as to genuine Ariens or aftermarket belt brands? I often remember people saying Gates belt were very good?
> 
> Thanks
> ron3033


I have that belt here on the shelf you need one thats power rated an FHP or regular belt will not cut it on a snowblower drive, lots of guys on ebay just sell auto belts listed as the OEM equivalent which is down right pitiful they sucker people in to buying crap. 

Can probably flat rate ship it to you in Canada if you cant source it local


----------

